# Is this a Lotus



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

I brought this plant today at my lfs and I asked him "is this a lotus" he replied "No its a arrowhead" anyhow he prolly made that up.To me it looks like Nymphaea glandulifera.
What do you guys think?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

It's a _Nuphar_ or Spatterdock, not a true _Nymphaea_ or an arrowhead which are in the genus _Sagittaria_.


----------



## algaehater (Jul 18, 2008)

thankyou for the id, is nuphar the scientific name ? trying to find it in christel kasselmann book of aquarium plants.

Is this plant worth keeping? im feeling ripped off


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They're great plants but do get big. The translucent leaves look great IMHO.

The genus name is _Nuphar_. Over here most of the plants sold are _Nuphar japonica_ but I believe in the States you often have another species, possibly a native one. I can't remember that one's name I'm afraid!


----------

